# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A quick poem I wrote

## PhantomBPR

Terra is a planet. Very Much Like Our Own.
It saw the cold war. And holds our coastal home.
It knows both truth and beauty. It knows both lust and sin.
It sees good and evil. Time and Time Again.



But Terra has a secret. Terra is a tool.
Terra has a power. I pass it on to you.
Terra is my creation. Terra is my stage.
Here the ignoramus. Is a wise sage.



Terra can be sculpted. Terra can be changed.
Terra holds your story. Now you rearrange.
Terra is a concept. But much more than façade.
Terra bends to your whim. You are Terras God.



Terras basic existence. It lies within your brain.
It drizzled at your cook out? It was fucking acid rain.
The man wrote you a ticket? Jailed for seven years.
The teacher reprimanded? Demon of seven fears.



Old St. Basils Cathedral. Twas a missile complex.
Jesus ascended into Heaven. Now tell what he did next.
Every piece of history. Every last event.
You control Terra. Your mind is the advent.



The pacifist prophet. He wrote smut upon the walls.
The child in the dojo. He sliced the Senseis balls.
The convict in the desert. He managed to survive.
The warlock of dead faith. He kept his god alive.



The spy across the sea. Rode her Dragon back to shore.
The scholar on the street. Let her always beg for more.
The matriarch of the knighthood. Kept the Phantom power true.
The lost love of your childhood. Returned the feeling back to you.



For only here in Terra. Are thing are what they seem.
A physical doorway to Terra. Tis a lucid dream.
For only here in Terra. Do things go as they should.
Unless of course youre angry. Have a fire destroy your hood.



So make the trip to Terra. Visit her today.
The gateway to that universe. Only a thought away.
Come control Terra. Manifest it via mind.
Tis the only real chance. To undo that behind.






Terra is a planet. So you hear my song.
Terra is a tool. To right all your wrongs.
Terra was your planet, but now Ive made the switch.
For I control my Terra. Terra is my bitch

----------

